# Seiko Prospex "Dawn Grey" Turtle & Samurai



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

The very first Europe - only limited edition watches by Seiko .........and they are based on the cool "turtle" and "samurai". The "dawn grey" Seiko turtle SRPD01K1 and the Seiko samurai SRPD03K1.

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-dawn-grey-europe-only-limited-editions-turtle-srpd01k1-samurai-srpd03k1/


----------



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

Pretty good at the prices. Must save some pennies.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

I love the turtle case and bezel, but also love the samurai dial and hands. Tricky.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice... Looks like they have managed to line the markers up...One of my pet hates of Seiko...


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

And there's 2 more spaces in the watch box filled. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Wouldn't say no to the one on the right .... actually also the one on the left


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jura have the Turtle in stock, I thought I liked them but on reflection I think they are a bit anaemic, if the grey had been darker it would have been a definite yes


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

The jeweller I posted about has the both of them but with no discount code, unfortunately...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lets hope they do better than the blue versions released a couple of years ago...I had the Samurai 'Blue Lagoon', but it just didn't do it for me and was very quickly flipped. The handset on the turtle is way better than that huge arrow shaped hour hand they seem to be putting on the majority of ProSpex these days.










Pretty sure you're probably correct on the first Europe Seikos, but wasn't the sky blue MarineMaster a German only model a couple of years ago? This model was only available in Germany, and worth around the £2.5 -£4K mark today.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Prospex-Marinemaster-300-SLA015-Limited-Germany-Only-Brand-New/282900604545?hash=item41de30a681:g:3wIAAOSwqSVZtCTZ:rk:30f:0


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi Roger , "The first Europe LE" was used from the article , i'm not aware if that is strictly true or not .


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

I *really* like these. Had an email from Jura this morning and I very nearly clicked buy...

Seeing them again now on here, has made me want one even more... god damn this forum!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Lets hope they do better than the blue versions released a couple of years ago...I had the Samurai 'Blue Lagoon', but it just didn't do it for me and was very quickly flipped. The handset on the turtle is way better than that huge arrow shaped hour hand they seem to be putting on the majority of ProSpex these days.


 I'm surprised at this, what was it about it that you didn't like. I like the look myself, but have not handled one.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I like both these , but if I had to decide on one the Samurai would be my choice .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

r-macus said:


> I'm surprised at this, what was it about it that you didn't like. I like the look myself, but have not handled one.


 It just wasn't like the originals...if they'd kept the original Samurai handset, then fine, but that huge, out of proportion arrow shaped hour hand ruins it for me...sorry. :sorry:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Huuuuuggggeeee

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

very cool......I think I prefer the samurai .......

cheers

b


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

I saw these on Jura and although they look fine I prefer my watches with a bit more stand out colour. My Seiko collection is a BM, OM, PADI Turtle and a Ninja Chrono.

Wouldn't day no though...... :yes:


----------



## Acsii (Sep 10, 2018)

Really like the samurai. Not too fond of the shape of the turtle so Samurai for me.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Just went to order one through Jura - Sold out both models already 

eBay sellers selling for £600+ which I definitely won't pay.

Shame as I really liked the Samurai version.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Take a look on YouTube. If you search for Seiko Grey Dawn you should find a nice video of the pair. Its not in English but it shows the watches nicely.

The Samurai looks great when looking dial on, from the side it looks like a huge slab, the Turtle wins for me. Should be here tomorrow....


----------



## bdalg1 (Jan 26, 2018)

The turtle is lovely....going for north of £750 on Ebay now!!! Wish i had pulled the trigger.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

bdalg1 said:


> The turtle is lovely....going for north of £750 on Ebay now!!! Wish i had pulled the trigger.


 Not worth the money but it is very nice....


----------

